
Millions menaced as ransomware-smuggling ads pollute top websites - munkiepus
http://www.theregister.co.uk/2016/03/15/massive_us_malvertising_campaign/
======
SixSigma
> msn.com, nytimes.com, aol.com, nfl.com, theweathernetwork.com, thehill.com,
> zerohedge.com and more

[http://digiday.com/publishers/new-york-times-
adblockers/](http://digiday.com/publishers/new-york-times-adblockers/)

The New York Times begins blocking a 'small amount' of ad block users March 7,
2016

~~~
munkiepus
that story is about something different, this is about ransomware found being
disseminated by ads. Probably a good case for using an adblocker ;)

